# Default video card doesn't support stencil buffer



## dlprentis (Mar 8, 2009)

I downloaded a new game and am unable to play it. I have an Intel 82845G graphics controller and have downloaded the latest driver, I also have the lates version of Directx. The rest of my games work fine. Help!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello dlprentis, and welcome to TSF

what is the game that you downloaded?
maybe that game don't support intel integrated cards.
Intel are the lowest of the lowest video cards, it doesn't support T&L nor Pixel/vertex shader, so it's unable to play 75% of the games from 2006 and on


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

if it's a desktop we can suggest a cheap dedicated video card to play your game on but if you'rer using a laptop you are out of luck


----------



## aopondo (Mar 2, 2012)

Previously I was able to play all my games without any hitches. But that was before I had to reinstall windows. What may have gone wrong?


----------

